# Pictures of my Babies



## cjc (May 1, 2017)

Just wanted to share a few pictures of my babies. A photographer came to the farm to take a few maternity pictures for me and how could we not include our herd


----------



## luvmypets (May 1, 2017)

Ok but how can I not love this?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 1, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful!
CJC you look beautiful with that wonderful baby belly! I am so very happy for you!


----------



## Latestarter (May 1, 2017)

Congratulations on many levels. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 1, 2017)

Wow, those photos are stunning! Congrats on this new journey you are about to embark on!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 1, 2017)

Awesome pics!


----------



## lcertuche (May 1, 2017)

Earth Mother so beautiful! I love the one of you feeding the calf. How sweet can you get!


----------



## cjc (May 1, 2017)

Thank you all!


----------



## TAH (May 1, 2017)

Absolutely Beautiful!!! 

And Congrats on the soon to be baby!


----------



## babsbag (May 1, 2017)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## animalmom (May 2, 2017)

Ya know, we love human baby pictures too, so I hope you will feel comfortable sharing pictures of your soon to come addition.


----------



## Callumandrose (May 11, 2017)

Love love love these, very beautiful!


----------



## cjc (Jun 16, 2017)

Just wanted to share  my little calf was born


----------



## TAH (Jun 16, 2017)

cjc said:


> Just wanted to share  my little calf was born
> 
> View attachment 35936


Oh, my what a cutie!!!!!!! 

Congratulations!!! 

I just showed my little 2-year-old sis and I told her to look at that little calf and her response was "That no calf that baby!!!!"


----------



## babsbag (Jun 16, 2017)

Love that ear tag.    I was just thinking about you the other day thinking that it must be about time for a baby. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 17, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------

